# Inkbird IBT-4XS 4 probe bluetooth thermometer review



## SmokinAl (Nov 4, 2019)

I received a new Inkbird 4 probe bluetooth therm from Inkbird for free to give it a test drive.












As per the instructions I charged it up. I took about 2 hours to get a full charge.
I also downloaded the app on my iPhone. Very easy to pair it up with your phone. I did the boiling water test & all 4 probes tested right at 212. I also checked the water with my Thermapen & it read 212 as well. Then into an ice water bath & all 4 probes read 32 degrees & so did the Thermapen. The unit comes with 3 meat probes & one pit probe. The pit probe is much slower to respond, but I'm sure it was designed that way so the pit temp doesn't jump all over the place. It took about 1 minute for it to register the same as the meat probes. You can preset alarms at any temp. on all 4 probes. Now the thing that really got my attention was how well the bluetooth connection was. I put the unit out on one of my smokers to give it a test run. 





I have a Thermoworks Smoke & loose the connection just coming in the house. This little Inkbird not only let me walk through the house but I went in every room in the house so it was going through multiple walls. Then I walked around the house & out into the front yard, & still had a strong signal. For $49 It is one heck of a deal. 
Just the fact that it is dead on accurate & has a strong bluetooth signal is worth the money, but then you get 4 probes too!!
The probes are not waterproof, and I don't know if the unit itself is waterproof, but that's what ziplock bags are for. The probes fit really tight & snap in place. But it feels like they may break easily. Only time will tell. It also has a magnetic back so you could stick it on something metal, but I don't think it would take the heat unless you have an insulated smoker & the outside doesn't get too hot. I would just put it on the metal shelf of my Lang. It also comes with a 1 year warranty. All I can say is I was very impressed with this little unit & it would make a great x-mas gift for any smoker.
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 4, 2019)

bump


----------



## tropics (Nov 4, 2019)

Al you had me wondering if the new update deleted my post LOL
Another bump for them
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...-4-probe-bluetooth-thermometer-review.292113/
Richie


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 4, 2019)

Looks like a nice unit. I have the inkbird waterproof. Love it...


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 4, 2019)

Awesome feedback.
It has *10% *amazon page coupon now. *ONLY costs $44.99*


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 5, 2019)

With the coupon that really is a good deal!
Al


----------

